# Subscribers Rally Where



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Thought we would run a poll to see where you all would like this years Subscribers Rally to be held at the moment we have 4 possibles these are

Binton Club Nr Stratford upon Avon (Last Years venue) date available not sure yet

Lickhill Manor Stourport on Severn date available 28th/29th September

Stoke Prior Club Nr Bromsgrove date available not sure yet

Warren Farm Brean Nr Weston Super Mare date available 14th/15th September tail end of weeks rally there


We are looking to hold it sometime in September this year but nothing is settled as yet.

If anybody has any other surgestions please let me know must have room for 75 to 100+ vans preferably with a club house or pub near by, some hardstanding if poss and no more than £5 per night less if possible :lol: 


Thanks 


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Warren Farm does'nt appear to be very map friendly for a lot of subscribers.  Just MHO
The other venue options are more centrally located, Binton is a steep slope though, and could be a real 'mare if wet, not visited either of the remaining two choices yet, so unable to comment personally, however heard good reports re: Stoke Prior from MHF rallies held there in the past  

Regards M&D


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Just thought I'd say that Stoke prior can also be a tad frustrating if wet, and also we have a club night booked for Sept 15th so room would not be available to you. (Not being anti social, just no room at the inn :lol: )


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I think Westcott which I showed Nukes should be in with a go. It has absolutely loads of hard space and some elec can be laid on. A huge club house. In the country and near Waddesdon manor for those that wish to Lord it around. It is not a campsite. It is part of the old airdrome at Westcott. But I think they wanted a fiver per night which is a bit of a downer. Fresh fish and chip van arrives Sat night too.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Where is Westcott?

Dave

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Aylesbury Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Although Warren Farm may not be the most central location it does have all facilities and very good they are  also the beach is just a 2 minute walk away, shops 5 mins and the surrounding country side is mostly flat. 

The pitches that I saw when there are all flat with tarmac roads leading to each pitch. Excellent site IMHO and have voted accordingly.

LadyJ, would hook-up be available at Warren?

Just my thoughts you understand  

MHS…Rob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Aylesbury Dave


Aylesbury would be ideal especially as its just up the road from Eddi. She could come up when she finishes work in the West End :lol:

dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

I do realise we are not going to be able to please everybody with the location or date for this rally :roll:  :lol: and the decision as to where it will be will be Nuke's in the end, this poll is just to get some idea as to where most of you would be able to attend.

Pusser 
could you please let Clianthus and myself have the details of Westcott is there a pub or anything within walking distance or is it in the middle of nowhere :lol: 


Motorhomersimpson 
as we will already be at Warren for the week yes I should think electric hook up would be available, would have to check this out first though with management

Badger
Can you find out if there is anything on for 28/9th September at Stoke please ta


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been to Binton and Brean, and liked them both a lot. However, being a motorhomer I get itchy feet (wheels ). Can we possibly have more details and experiences on all proposed, so we know pros and cons.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Binton Nr Stratford upon Avon

Rather sloping field bit of a nightmare when wet has a small club on site that we have used in the past no electric small amount of hard standing.No towing facilities

Lickhill Manor Stourport on Severn

All grass no hardstanding fairly level but near to water I beleive this can get a bit boggy if wet some electric hook ups no pub or club house near about 15mins walk into Stourport on Severn has a small shop near to site.They do have facilities to tow you off if stuck.

Stoke Prior Club Stoke Prior Nr Bromsgrove

Sloping field which when wet can be a bit dodgy they do have a large car park though all tarmaced which we may be able to utillise about 5 hookups but not to be realied on as they are usually taken by regulars very nice club house bigger than Binton concert room twice the size at least of Binton right on the canal so nice walks or fishing. No towing off here but everybody will lend a hand if stuck

Warren Farm Brean Sands Nr Weston Super Mare

Very large site with all facilities level grass pitches tarmac roads toilets showers electric hook ups (Extra charge) Beachcomber Bar with nightly entertainment shop beach across the road childrens play barn also swings etc football field fishing lakes fish and chip shop cafe on bus route to Weston and Burnham. Tractor to tow off if stuck

Westcott Ayelsbury

Small amount of hardstanding mainly grass which from pussers piccys looks reasonably flat. No electric has a club house that is licenced to hold 220 this would include their members as well as us lot, club open during the day time. Puss says there is a fish and chip van that visits the site.


Top End Farm St Neots

Can take 180 vans some hardstanding but mainly grass. They have a barn which may be hired for our use at extra cost. Im not sure if there is electric there

Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Warren Farm*

We have put in for the Warren Farm rally and if the Subscribers Rally were to be there too it might be a great opportunity to get some of the children together. (As Discussed elsewhere) We stay at Northam farm next door very often in the year and know Warren Farm is good too.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

We had a great time at Warren Farm last year and Kristian my 7 year old has just asked about going there again so has his vote too. It is a bit early for me to commit myself but a definate maybe.
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't know any of the sites mentioned and neither do I know if I could attend so I won't vote, but I have previously rallied at Wescott and back up what Pusser says. For those that don't know where it is, the GPS references are:

Postcode: HP18 0PD
O.S. SU 718169 
Lat 051 50' 41"N Lon 00 57' 22"W

peedee


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm having problems finding any information on the internet about Westcott. :roll:

Is <<THIS>> where you mean Pusser?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

I found this I think it is where Puss is on about

http://www.controltowers.co.uk/W-Z/Westcott.htm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

For those of you interested, here's a link to the Stoke Prior site.

<<HERE>>

And Warren Farm

<<HERE>>

I think that Lickhill Manor is:

<<HERE>>


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think as nice as Warren Farm sounds its really in the wrong place to hold a subscribers rally where we want to give all members a chance to attend. It has to be relatively central to everyone.

What about Top End Farm near Bedford. They have a massive field, tractors to tow off if required, a super shop and a barn we could hire for a do.

Other than that I thought Binton was fine, we had 0ver 70 vans there after a week of torrential rain only a couple got stuck, we enjoyed three great nights in the club house who sold very good and very cheap beer. 

I think if we choose a site on the western edge of the country it will be too much for people who have to travel over 500 miles for a weekend.

I can think of a great site in Ipswich but that would have the same problem .


stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I think as nice as Warren Farm sounds its really in the wrong place to hold a subscribers rally where we want to give all members a chance to attend. It has to be relatively central to everyone.


 Valid point Stew, also the provisional dates fall within school term, making for a long Fri evening drive, and a short weekend


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I found this I think it is where Puss is on about
> 
> http://www.controltowers.co.uk/W-Z/Westcott.htm


HI i am interested in old airfields especially old yank ones 
8th air force in norfolk etc nothing to do with rally :lol: :lol: good website for info in your area thow--- . :wink:

ray


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have pix of place and club house if someone can pm me an email to send them too. I took these for Nukes last year.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew, 

As I said we are not going to please everybody wherever we end up having it this poll is to find out where the MAJORITY would travel to it.. 

Would Top End Farm barn hold 200 odd folks is site fee under £5 is there a pub near or anything near. 

We only had 54 vans at Binton and the club was overflowing we are aiming for double that this year. 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

_Would Top End Farm barn hold 200 odd folks is site fee under £5 is there a pub near or anything near_

To be fair there isn't a beach nearby but I guess most people would stay on site to socialise in any case, other than that Yes on all accounts.

As you know I do not mind travelling - last year I think Shona and I travelled over 4000 miles to MHF rallies and meets and we might well attend the Brean Sands rally prior to the subscribers weekend.

I know we cannot please everyone but most people are going to be happier if everyone is travelling a similar distance and the venue is somewhere near the centre of the country

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Stew,

Well let Jen & I have all the details for Top End Farm and we will look into it as another possible venue


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

will do

stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the pros and cons of w/farm for me pros its close to home BUT i will be going there from a trip to france and for some of you s/mallet/w/farm week/w/farm members rally is over 2weeks on sites
cons its the w/end after the s/mallet rally if you work in between them 
BUT what is central if you live in cornwall/kent or scotland ???
i voted w/farm but liked binton and its near as near as you get to central
so long as its not the 29th i dont mind


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Valid point Stew, also the provisional dates fall within school term, making for a long Fri evening drive, and a short weekend


Good point, M&D, and a concern for us, which probably excludes Warren Farm. Apart from that, we're happy with any of the others. I bet I can't vote for more than one :?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

Top End Farm. 

We were initially introduced to the site by Keith and Sharon so they know it well. 

I have just spoken to Racheal at the site. They can take upto 180 vans. 

Price per van would be £5 per night. 

The post code is MK44 2BY

Their tel no is 01234 376426

I wonder if anyone knows of a site near Derby which looks very central

stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've voted for Binton. I spoke to the young lady on Sunday evening after all you lot left, she said how much she had enjoyed having us ( dont even go there!). She said she had never seen a rally group enjoy theirselves so much.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew as you say Derby is more central than St Neots which when I went to school was more to the east of the country, so those say coming from Wales would have rather a long hike. Its not easy finding anywhere that would suit everybody is it  Jen will be contacting all that have been suggested anyway so if anybody else has any suggestions fire away.

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

:lol: :lol: quite right but I am sure St Neots is further inland that Weston Super Mare.

I have some other ideas and will pm them to Jen  


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Stew keep looking if any one has any ideas please let us know criteria is:- 

Preferably central England
Be able to hold 75 to 100 vans 
Some hard standing if possible 
Club or pub either on site or very near
Under £5 pn if possible
Towing facilities in case we all get stuck :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Are we limited on date, other than not clashing with anything already booked?

If not, a Summer rally would probably make the club or pub, the hardstanding and the towing facility less important. 

We could get together outside the motorhomes and perhaps have a few barbeques going on. I was going to say that the weather is less likely to be wet so unlikely to get stuck therefore needing towing, but who knows with the weather these days :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen 

Well no we haven't got to have it in September but I think you will find if it is in the main school holidays then all sites will be already booked up by now and also cost is a lot more then, and as you say we cannot rely on the british weather :roll: as long as it doesn't clash with any other rally dates we could have it any time I should think if Nuke agrees and preferably when all rally/meet assistants are available to lend a hand :lol: 


Jac


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Plus, in the summer, people are more likely to be away on their main holidays.

I know we've already had the discussion on dates at the staff meeting, but if there's some leeway, why not at the end of half term again, like last year? I know the weather might be a bit colder / wetter, but it gives people who work and have families chance to get to a more distant (for them) meeting place.

And, of course, it would be easier for those of us who work in schools :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

Trouble with having it then is a lot of sites have shut up shop for the winter and 100 motorhomes on very wet grass :roll: 


Jac


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

How about May, but avoiding the bank holidays.

Most of our winter sunseekers will have returned, and the summer sunseekers probably won't have left by then. 

Easter will have been and gone, and as it will still be the low season, we might get a good rate per pitch.

It's only a thought................................................I'll just fetch my hat and coat. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock,

Yes May would be ok but we already have 2 weekends in May booked up and the lst weekend is a bank holiday and I have to be at Newbury for the Wednesday following Bank holiday Monday then there is Shanes Aviation weekend and the last weekend is the Spring Bank Holiday which also runs into Stratford show. OH its difficult aint it lol.


Jac


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> Yes May would be ok but we already have 2 weekends in May booked up and the lst weekend is a bank holiday and I have to be at Newbury for the Wednesday following Bank holiday Monday then there is Shanes Aviation weekend and the last weekend is the Spring Bank Holiday which also runs into Stratford show. OH its difficult aint it lol.
> 
> Jac


Jacquie,

It's just as well then, that I already have my hat and coat on. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the way this panning out its going to be early & late north & south as for me have van will travel


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually, thats not a bad idea. :lol: 

Why not have 2 subscribers rallies .. one central northish, one central southish on two different dates. Then everyone could have an option to attend something within a couple of hundred miles of their home - or even attend both if they want.

Just a thought ... :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please Leigh don't have any more thoughts :lol: its hard enough trying to organise one Subs Rally two would just about send me to the funny farm :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> two would just about send me to the funny farm :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've not heard of that site, Jac. How many vans can they take? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I promise never to think again :lol:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Where is this funny farm, how many vans can they accomodate and do they have electric hook ups :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

"Great minds...", Brian :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

If we had to have more than one subs rally, this "funny farm" wherever it is would need another space for me!!!

Never mind electic hook-up I think I would need electric shock treatment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i found it BUT it's to far for a rally http://www.loveberrysfunnyfarm.com/


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

That's brilliant chapter well done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I never there actually is a Funny Farm maybe we better all get on a boat :lol: :lol: :lol: well done Chapter can you not find one in the UK for us all.



Jac


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well my inlaws live on a farm and there funny
jokes aside take a look at this site http://www.swissfarmcamping.co.uk


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Well it has been decided to discontinue the poll for now due to other locations being suggested we are looking into all suggestions and will hopefully have a more definite location for the Subscriber Rally soon


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for taking the trouble to vote and thanks to those who have made other suggestions, both on here and by PM.

We are going to make enquiries at some of the new sites suggested and will get back to you as soon as we have anymore information.


----------

